# HDD Nicht richtig erkannt



## ts230 (2. Juli 2007)

Ich habe einen  Alten PC in den ich neulich meine 60 GB HDD eingebaut habe.Als ich ins BIOS Steup gegangen bin ,sagte das bios:Nur33,043GB!!Ich brauch jetzt aushilfe ! Danke für alle Antworten im voraus.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn die Jumper von der HDD richtig gesetzt sind, gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten.....
1. BIOS updaten
2. einen IDE-Controller als PCI-Karte besorgen der nicht zu alt ist (am besten aktuell)
3. über Firewire/USB als externe Festplatte nutzen (entsprechendes Gehäuse und Anschlüsse vorausgesetzt)

Wenn Dein BIOS die Festplattengrösse wirklich nicht unterstützt, dann wird es sicherlich auch nicht dazu in der Lage sein von externen Festplatten zu booten.
In dem Fall wirst Du eine externe Festplatte nur als "Datenschleuder" benutzen können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ts230 (2. Juli 2007)

HDD habe ich ich intern an IDE angeschlossen(auf hdd ist mein Betriebssystem!!).Mein pc ist aber schon ca.6 Jahre alt.Mit meiner 30GB HDD Funktioniert alles.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2007)

Dein BIOS (und somit der interne IDE-Controller) kommt mit so grossen Festplatten aber offensichtlich nicht klar.


----------



## Ammersee (2. Juli 2007)

Grüß euch,

ich würde dir ein externes Gehäuse (30€- 100€) empfehlen die alte platte mit dem system drinne lassen und die per usb anschliessen das müsste er machen.

Schönen Abend noch Andi


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2007)

Bei 100€ ist aber hoffentlich schon eine fette HDD inkl.?! 

Ansonsten sind 30€ für ein 3,5" Gehäuse (ohne HDD) schon ganz realistisch (wenn man nicht grad den billigsten Schrott haben will).


----------



## michaelwengert (3. Juli 2007)

Was für ne Marke hat den die Festplatte?

In meinem alten Rechner hab ich auch ne 60iger Platte eingebaut.
Da gibt es dann Software damit die Platte erkannt wird.
Meine war damals von Western Digital.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2007)

An der Festplatte den LBA-Jumper umsetzen. Oder im Bios mal an den HDD-Einstellungen drehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Anime-Otaku (3. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube das ist bei älteren PCs teilweise noch normal oder warum gibt es teilweise noch Jumpereinstellungen, um eine Festplatte auf 32GB "herunterzutakten". Bzw. ist diese Option bei dir vielleicht aktiv?


----------



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

hdd ist von IBM .Mit meiner anderen  HDD von Western Digital funktioniert alles.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2007)

ts230 hat gesagt.:


> Mit meiner anderen HDD von Western Digital funktioniert alles.


Du redest jetzt aber nicht von der 30 GB HDD?
Die liegt nämlich unter der oben genannten "magischen" Grenze.


----------



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

Ich rede von einer 100 GB hdd


----------



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Du redest jetzt aber nicht von der 30 GB HDD
> Die liegt nämlich unter der oben genannten "magischen" Grenze.


Ich rede von der 100 gb hdd!


----------



## ts230 (15. Juli 2007)

Meine Festplatte von IBM  ist sowieso kaputtgegangen.Weiß nicht warum, ist miten beim arbeiten unter Linux kaputt geworden,und natürlich wider der gute alte Bluescreen(das heißt:kaputte HDD raus ,neue rein und alles neu installieren).


----------

